# Kompilierung VC6-Projekt für WinCE 3.0



## JSEngineering (3 November 2020)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe im Internet Quellcode für einen Windows CE VNC-Server gefunden.
https://sourceforge.net/projects/wincevncsvr/

Wer kann mir den für Windows CE 3 ARM-Prozessor übersetzen?

Dank und Gruß
JSE


----------

